# ms-7094 bios



## spud107 (Nov 25, 2007)

anyone good with bios's 
need to find out if vcore options are there,
1 is original, other has pci lock and other things enabled.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 25, 2007)

I looked at the AGP \ PCI lock version, without those your not going to be able to OC very far anyway. Having a quick look I didnt see any CPU vcore options, but I did unlock a shitstorm of stuff, including an options for G.lan which your board seemingly has looking at its specs, but the option in the BIOS was locked out  Its not like your G.lan is crap either, supports up to 1000MB\s.

So in total here is what I did unlock

Load failsafe defaults (yes this was hidden.. go figure)
Various voltage monitoring stats (+3.3v, vbat etc)
CPU shutdown temp (yep you can now adjust this)
Fan3 speed (unsure if this is a monitor option or something that allows fan speed control.. eitherway its there)
PCI\VGA palette snoop
Vlink data rate (default 4x, 8x also selectable)
MTRR mapping
CPU cache options

Thers a load of other stuff too, but thats all I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## spud107 (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks, il give it a try in a bit, 
any idea what mtrr mapping is for? discrete or continuous
got glan but everything else here has 100mb, but been having probs with the onboard, using pci card instead,
do you use modbin for this?

without the pci lock i cant read the sate drive above 223mhz, so it def helps lol


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 25, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Its not like your G.lan is crap either, supports up to 1000MB\s.



Impressive, most Gigabit NIC's only do 1 Gigabit.(hence their name) But one that does 1000Mb/s surely is nice. (assuming you meant Mb and not MB of course)


Besides, I doubt the whole NIC was disabled, that wouldn't be very cost effective. Probably just the ability to boot from the thing.


----------



## spud107 (Nov 25, 2007)

-lan device
-lan controller
-lan boot rom
thats whats enabled


----------



## Vertol (Nov 25, 2007)

I also have this MOBO ,question when flashing and it asks what file I am trying to up date ,should I type in NEO2FMOD.BIN or should I type in W7094vms.360 Thanx .
I have flashed bios many times before ,but has not been for awhile now .


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 25, 2007)

Type the filename of the .bin file.


----------



## gonzo (Nov 28, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Type the filename of the .bin file.



hello.
I would like to flash my bios with this modified bios because i am also suffering from the lack of  'pci/agp lock' .
How can i flash my bios, i downloaded the modified bios (a .bin file)
Which flashing software should i use, and how to use it.
thanks for your help


----------



## spud107 (Nov 28, 2007)

either the award utility included with the bios, use in dos
or winflash from windows,


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 28, 2007)

Hows the modded BIOS doing? Anything that could do with tweaking in respect to layout on any of the pages?


----------



## spud107 (Nov 29, 2007)

its doin alright, no issues, not bothered bout the layout too much as long as the options are there, jus not had time to tweak it yet,


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm a perfectionist  so if anything even looks a bit funny tell me an ill adjust the layout


----------



## spud107 (Nov 29, 2007)

cool, will do, 
btw was there a modded bios for the 1950pro agp? not sure if it was for pcie only,


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 29, 2007)

I think I did do some. I remember making a post with a bunch of AGP BIOSes an telling ppl not to bug me if something didnt work with them cos I had no way of testing the AGP versions.


----------



## spud107 (Nov 29, 2007)

think thats why i didnt wanna try at the time,  gonna see if i can make a usb stick bootable . .


----------



## Vertol (Nov 29, 2007)

Yea , I sat back and kind of watched if any one responsed ! And thanx all .
What the bios mod was ( I took out and old DFI cd and it had an older version of Winflash on it ) I installed it and the rest is history .lol )  Thanx Ketxxx you the man .

Winflash was the way to go !


----------



## gonzo (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you for the answers.

So i am going to try to flash my bios with this new one.
I will use winflash utility because i don't have any floppy drive so i don't know how to boot in dos.
Any version of winflash should work?

about winflash, it seems that there are some options to mark or unmark





which one should i use (above image is not from my computer so it is another version of bios written).

I really hope this will work.
I saw on a forum that there was an other way to lock PCI/AGP frequencies of K8T neo2 v2.0 motherboard, by using clockgen and changing the values of the byte 9 bit 6 from 7F to 3F. I tried it but it results systematicly in a freeze of my computer, arghh,  so the modified bios is the last chance for me to overclock my amd3700+


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 29, 2007)

Upgrade all parts of the BIOS.


----------



## Vertol (Nov 30, 2007)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=275177
This is what I boot into windows now ,all stable .
I used Crystal Cupid to raise my voltage to just over 1.4 volt ( could not get it to go any more ) And I used the clockgen download ( In the techPowerUp ,download section here ) and in the pll dropdown bar I used ics950405 pll ,then in clockgen options I checked appy at startup and thats it . I'll leave it at 2764.4 MHz (276.44 * 10)for now .thanx again


----------



## Vertol (Nov 30, 2007)

Ketxxx < I just saw that post of yours ,did you re-mod the bios bin again ? thanx


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 30, 2007)

Nope. I'll change any minor layout issues there may be in the BIOS, but as of yet nobody has mentioned any so I assume all is good.


----------



## smoggy (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi, I've got the K8T Neo2-F V2.0 with a 3700+.  I've installed ketxxx's bios - great work -
the agp/pci lock works great, I've overclocked to the max possible in the bios which 
is 232 MHz which makes my chip run at 2551 MHz.  But I think this processor can do
more, motherboard sensor says temperature is only 28 deg. C.  I'm using linux so I
can't use something like clockgen.  Is there any way the bios can be hacked so that
I can type in a number larger than 232 for the fsb speed?  I'm thinking that if clockgen
can reprogram the clock generator chip for a higher frequency, the bios should be 
able to as well.  Does anyone know if the 232 limit is real or is just some artificial
limit msi have put in for stability or marketing reasons (ie they want to you buy the
more expensive "overclocking" board).  Can the bios be modded so that I can type
in a number larger than 232 to get a higher FSB?


----------



## spud107 (Dec 5, 2007)

i wish there was,


----------



## CaptCrunch (Dec 15, 2007)

I can't get above 220 MHz fsb, sata hard drive I get a boot failure.  Where in the bios exactly is the pci/agp lock??  Downloaded and installed Ketxxx moded bios, no problems, but cant find the pci/agp lock??  Memory is OCZ pc3200 platinum V.2, cpu amd 64 x2 4200+ manchester.  I think I just need to find the pci/agp lock in the bios and all will be good.  Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## spud107 (Dec 15, 2007)

there is no pci/agp lock option, its just enabled somewhere within the bios code,
have you flashed your bios with the correct one? 
because with the pci/agp lock bios the sata should function fine regardless of fsb


----------



## CaptCrunch (Dec 15, 2007)

I believe so, downloaded Ketxxx Neo2fmod.zip, Installed via floppy with Award Bios update utility.  Have a lot more options now than with the oem 3.6 bios, so I think I did it all correctly.  Any way to make sure pci/agp is locked??  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## spud107 (Dec 15, 2007)

try systool, it should show the pci/agp at 33/66mhz like this,







 have you set the ht link down a notch? from 1ghz to 800mhz, i think its under ldt and bus control, in advanced chipset options,


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 15, 2007)

How is this BIOS going? Anyone got to like 250FSB?


----------



## spud107 (Dec 15, 2007)

i need more vcore for that,
may be getting hold of an msi ms-7025 soon, so see how far this chip goes then,


----------



## CaptCrunch (Dec 15, 2007)

systool won't recognize my motherboard ms-7094, tried latest version and still nothing.


----------



## spud107 (Dec 15, 2007)

i have the same mobo, in cpu overclocking use the clock generator shown in pic


----------



## CaptCrunch (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok, I got systool working, with FSB set to 220

PCI = 36.66
AGP = 73.33

So Is the pci/agp not locked in Ketxxx moded bios, or should I flash the bios again??  Everything else he mentioned is unlocked in my bios now.  Should I flash Spud107's version?


----------



## spud107 (Dec 16, 2007)

appears not to be, thats weird, heres the second bios i posted with the agp lock if ya wanna try that,
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10788&d=1195968924


----------



## CaptCrunch (Dec 16, 2007)

I do not know what's going on.  Flashed with your bios you gave me link to, went fine. Computer rebooted, went into bios set fsb to 220 saved and rebooted.  Systool said PCI 36.66, agp 73.33.  Turned off computer cleared cmos jumper, turned computer back on, went into bios set fsb to 220, saved and restarted.  Systool said pce 33 agp 66.  Restared went back into bios, set fsb to 230, LTD to 800, saved and restartd, boot disk failure.  went back into bios set fsb to 220, restarted, systool now says again pci 36.66, agp 73.33.  What the hell am I doing wrong.


----------



## spud107 (Dec 16, 2007)

any ideas anyone?
if you want add these commands to the flash command
might jus need the first couple,
AWDFLASH.EXE xxxxxx.BIN /CC /CD /CP /F /R /PY /SN
/cc - clear cmos
/cd - clear dmi block
/f - force flash
cant remember the rest, u can make a txt file with this command and change the filename and .txt extension to autoexec.bat an put that in with the floppy, 
it flashes without confirmation or anything needed pressed,


----------



## CaptCrunch (Dec 16, 2007)

Got it working finally. Used Ketxxx bios file, used all the commands you listed except /f which always locks up my system for some reason, all is good now.  I have FSB up to 230 as 232 locks up once I get into windows.  I think I need a better cpu heatsink.  Thanks for all the help with my problem.  What do you all think about this unit?

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=3142341&sku=C283-1160


----------



## CaptCrunch (Dec 17, 2007)

Not my cpu heatsink and fan.  Had a little problem with Catalyst Contron Center.  Doing much better now, using Systool to find max fsb, then used Crystal CPUID to up the processor voltage from 1.35 to 1.375, Systool again to find max FSB.  Right now I am at 256.01 MHz fsb processor running at 2816.10 MHz.  Systool has now been running stress test on cpu for about 1 hour with no errors.  If all goes well, I may push the voltage on cpu up a little higher to see if I can hit 2.9 GHz stable.  Crystal CPUID says I am at a 26% overclock right now.  Not too bad for a newbie...


----------



## spud107 (Dec 17, 2007)

nice one, glad ya got it sorted
maybe i should email msi the pci lock bios,
as i said the \f command does a force flash, only useful if you need to flash a bios with a different model

u can use systool for setting the cpu voltage in the cool & quiet menu

mine for getting to or close to 3ghz
ram at 3-3-3-8 or 9 2.85v 1t  and some other options in ram settings where i changed 2 to 3
cpu 1.40
htt link 600mhz or 800mhz depending how high the fsb goes.


----------



## 44quattrosport (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for the Mod-Bios, working perfekt!

My new 24,- Euro 3700+ San Diego is now @2,9GHz, default-VCore 






Marco


----------



## martonapu (Jan 2, 2008)

*bios*

Hallo.HAPPY NEW YEAR!!I'm flasing NEO2FMOD bios.After flash CELL MENu FSB max 232MHz remained.Why not higher FSB???  help.


----------



## 44quattrosport (Jan 2, 2008)

martonapu said:


> Hallo.HAPPY NEW YEAR!!I'm flasing NEO2FMOD bios.After flash CELL MENu FSB max 232MHz remained.Why not higher FSB???  help.



Use "ClockGen" in Windows and choose "ics950405" - works perfekt 

Marco


----------



## Belarathon (Jan 24, 2008)

Greetings:

I found this thread quite by accident while searching Google.   I bought the K8T Neo 2 v2.0 in a sweet package deal from TigerDirect a few days ago.  It booted right up, but RAID wasn't seen by bios, and and the RAID setup interface was not available, throwing the error ""Have option ROM can't be invoke, vendor ID 1106H, device ID 3149H."  A search of Google found that this can usually be remedied by flashing to the prior bios.  It came with version 3.6, so I flashed to 3.5, and I have RAID back.  Yippee!  I don't have to RMA the board.

I did flash with your modded bios, and while SATA wasn't available, at least it didn't throw errors.    I guess the long and short of it is, I'm wondering if you, Mr. Ketxxx, would be willing to mod bios version 3.5 for me?  A token PayPal donation could be arranged.

Thanks,

CF


----------



## Belarathon (Jan 24, 2008)

Hell...I'll pay cold hard cash for that matter...


----------



## n0tiert (May 1, 2008)

*Neo2Fmod*

Hi Pals,

I Installed the fmod Bios 3.6 but now i get an error msg during Bios Post Screen
I think it´s the Raid Rom Bios that buggz now

Have option ROM can't be invoke, vendor ID 1106H, device ID 3149H.

what to do ?

MS-7094 Neo2 
AMD s939 x2 4200+@2,419Ghz
Clock/FSB 11x220Mhz no Vcore mods
Cooled with Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro

ATI HD2600 pro AGP 512MB DDR2
Core@600, Ram@522Mhz
Ati Catalyst 8.4 modified with AGP Vendor ID 

MDT 2GB Twin 3-3-8 1T@220Mhz 2.6Volt

Highest FSB i can go is 225.0Mhz

thx

n0tiert


----------



## spud107 (May 1, 2008)

try clear cmos?


----------



## n0tiert (May 1, 2008)

I did Already !

Still msg in Bios Post
Maybe forget a switch when flashed ?


thx 

n0tiert


----------



## Troll81 (May 11, 2008)

*Memory FSB*

The computer is now running on 225 fsb with the new bios. PCI and AGP clocks locked. But i have a problem with the memory. Its is still running at 225mhz. is there any chance to get this down? Is there any divider in the bios? Am I missing something?

Or maybe get down the memory timings a bit??
any suggestions?

MSI k8t neo2 f v2.0
Athlon 64 x2 3600
arctic 64 freezer pro


----------



## Argvamp (Jul 25, 2008)

*Muchas gracias por la Bios...*

*Definitivamente parece que le han dado un lavado de cara por la bios modificada... 

En definitiva, no quiero hacerla muy larga , solo agradecer a todos y cada uno de Uds. por los datos porporcionados...

 Una imagen vale mas que mil palabras... 

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=413646

 A lot of thanks...*


----------



## Troll81 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Modified bios??*



I see that you have a bios modified. But where do i get one?? Please post a link


----------



## spud107 (Aug 13, 2008)

the mem divider is called memclock index in bios, i cant remember where, possibly advanced dram settings


----------



## supreme (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a K8T NEO2-F 2.0 ver. 1.4, official 3.6 Bios with an OCZ Stealth X Stream 500W Power Supply:

1) is normal that the mouse light remains on after switch off ?

2) this motherboard has the keyboard PowerOn Function ? Can I power up the pc via keyboard ?
    (on my old ECS k7S5A, I have the BIOS set to allow any keyboard stroke to turn on the system)





thanks


----------



## r9 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes it is normal


----------



## Protonus (Feb 13, 2009)

Belarathon said:


> Greetings:
> 
> I found this thread quite by accident while searching Google.   I bought the K8T Neo 2 v2.0 in a sweet package deal from TigerDirect a few days ago.  It booted right up, but RAID wasn't seen by bios, and and the RAID setup interface was not available, throwing the error ""Have option ROM can't be invoke, vendor ID 1106H, device ID 3149H."  A search of Google found that this can usually be remedied by flashing to the prior bios.  It came with version 3.6, so I flashed to 3.5, and I have RAID back.  Yippee!  I don't have to RMA the board.
> 
> ...



I'm wanting the same thing.. a modded bios based on 3.5 for the purpose of SATA RAID working which is "broke" or rather confused by the LAN option ROM in 3.6.

Anyone got one or can make one, I would be appreciative to say the least!


----------



## crank08 (Apr 8, 2009)

hi there,
i have downloaded the neo2fmod and burn it on a boot cd. when i try to flash my bios i get the information "Unknown Flash Type". how can i solve my problem ? any ideas ?

thx 4 help


----------



## supreme (Apr 8, 2009)

crank08 said:


> hi there,
> i have downloaded the neo2fmod and burn it on a boot cd. when i try to flash my bios i get the information "Unknown Flash Type". how can i solve my problem ? any ideas ?
> 
> thx 4 help


You must use the Award Bios Flash Utility v8.65
Here the link: http://depositfiles.com/files/zs467f3zb


----------



## supreme (Jul 16, 2009)

Somebody has tried this SLIC modded bios:

MSI K8T Neo2-F v2.0_W7094vms.360_Slic.rar
Here the link: http://www.box.net/shared/tanlj3ticg
[ASUS SLIC]

K8T Neo2-F v2.0 (MS 7094)_awdbios.bin_Slic_MSI.rar
Here the link: http://www.box.net/shared/rciggngcg8
[AGP/PCI Fix, C&Q Fix, VCore Fix, USB Fix + MSI SLIC]

MSI_K8T_Neo2-F_v2.0_NEO2FMOD.BIN_Slic.rar
Here the link: http://rapidshare.com/files/117346646/MSI_K8T_Neo2-F_v2.0_NEO2FMOD.BIN_Slic.rar.html 
[AGP/PCI locked + ASUS SLIC]


----------



## woolysheep (Aug 27, 2009)

*Modded 3.5 Bios*

For people searching for a modded 3.5 Bios have a look at this post on this forum.

Flashed and tested and works fine.

Good luck


----------

